# Lampertheim und Umgebung



## phyrexianer (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leude..... ich suche einfach biker die nicht mehr alleine radeln wollen *gggg*  also wer Lust hast am Wochende oder auch unter der Woche mal ein paar kleine runden zu drehen kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## IPC -SIR- (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo phyrexianer,

wir fahren eigentlich zurzeit jeden Donnerstag (sofern das Wetter mitspielt) um 18:00 Uhr eine kleinere Tour ab Lorsch.

Du kannst Dich gerne mal anschließen. (wir sind allerdings keine CC-Racer, sondern eher Genußbiker   )

Gruß
SIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (2. August 2005)

Mosche! Bin aus Lampertheim und fang eigentlich gerade erst an richtig Fahrrad zu fahren. ;-) 
Was fährst du denn so für Strecken in der Umgebung? Evtl. kann man sich mal treffen.


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2005)

jatschek schrieb:
			
		

> Mosche! Bin aus Lampertheim und fang eigentlich gerade erst an richtig Fahrrad zu fahren. ;-)
> Was fährst du denn so für Strecken in der Umgebung? Evtl. kann man sich mal treffen.



Auch Mosche ! Noch ein Lampertheimer !

Und irgendwie müssten wir uns sogar kennen, denn Dein Nick kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ! ! !

Donnerstag ist gut ! Nur die 18 Uhr in Lorsch werden knapp bei mir !

Tourenvorschlag ? Treffpunkt ? 

Ich brauch eh etwas Motivation z.Z. da kommt Gruppenfahren gerade richtig !


----------



## yunim (3. August 2005)

Hier ist noch ein Lampertheimer!

Wenn ihr alle aus LA seid warum trefft ihr euch in Lorsch?


PS: Ich wuerde auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2005)

Für die Lampertheimer würd ich jetzt vorschlagen:

_Donerstag den 04.08.05 bei Trockenem Wetter:_
Treffpunkt 17:45 +/- 5 min. an der alten Bürstädter Allee (bei der Brücke Richtung Bürstadt)

Wenn jemand aus Bürstadt mit kommt !? Wo ? 
Die Strasse die am Schwimbad vorbei geht Richtung Boxmerhof, wo es auf dem langen Ziehweg nach Lorsch abzweigt !??


Und die Lorscher treffen wir wo ? Allerdings ist dann schon nach 18:00 Uhr !


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Lampertheimer würd ich jetzt vorschlagen:
> 
> _Donerstag den 04.08.05 bei Trockenem Wetter:_
> Treffpunkt 17:45 +/- 5 min. an der alten Bürstädter Allee (bei der Brücke Richtung Bürstadt)
> ...



Und wo fahren wir überhaupt hin ???  

Ich schau um 16:45 das letzte mal nach ob jemand hier was eingetragen hat ! Und versuche pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein !


----------



## yunim (4. August 2005)

Ich werde leider nicht dabei sein koennen aber naechsten Donnerstag!


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2005)

Schade ! War alleine unterwegs aber ich war wenigstens wieder unterwegs   

47km bei gerade mal 212hm bin über Bürstadt - Lorsch - Bensheim - Heppenheim auf die Starkenburg rauf und ab nach Hause 2:17 incl. warten   

Also nächsten Donerstag ? 18:15 ? Wo ? Wohin ? Wer ?


----------



## yunim (5. August 2005)

Wie sieht es mit heute, Freitags aus?


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2005)

Ich könne heute ab etwa ab 17:00, müsste aber noch kurz zu Peter in den Laden. Zewcks Termin zum Hinterrad zentrieren ausmachen und ob meine Satelstütze nicht doch unter Garantie fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (5. August 2005)

Geh zum Bikemax, die machen dir das sofort und kostet nur 5euro


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Geh zum Bikemax, die machen dir das sofort und kostet nur 5euro



ab und an kostet mich das bei Peter auch mal garnix aber das sofort ist ein grosses Argument ! Denn Peter macht um 18:00 Uhr zu


----------



## jatschek (7. August 2005)

Sorry aber ich hatte die Woche über keine Zeit. Und wenn ich mir das so durchles, bin ich wohl eher ne Bremse. 47km in der Zeit und dann auch noch die Starkenburg hoch, ist momentan noch zuviel für mich. Bin ja schon nach 30km in der Ebene K.O.

Wer und wo soll denn dieser Peter sein? Gehe eigentlich auch immer zum Bikemax, habe dort allerdings schon eine negative Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2005)

Hallo Jatschek,

Bremsen gibt es keine ! Der Langsamste macht das Tempo und wir müssen kein hm machen wenn wir nicht alle wollen !

Das Prob ist ja eh das es zur Bergstrasse immer erst 20km einfach sind die wir auch noch zurück müssen.

Mit Peter meine ich Peter Probst der Radladen für Oma und Opa bei der Jahnhalle. Peter ist klasse, freundlich und gibt zu wenn er erst was nachlesen muss bevor er es an deinem Rad versucht. Oder wenn er ne Reparatur an nem Sonntag oder Feiertag machen will weil er dafür Ruhe braucht ! Dort hab ich auch mein Rad gekauft. Allerdings hat er bis zum 20.08.05 Urlaub   

Deshalb war ich auch beim BikeMaxx gestern erst in Sandhofen dann in Viernheim aber keiner hat mir mein Hinterrad zentriert. O.k. in Sandhofen war viel los aber in Viernheim wollte man mein Geld nicht. 

"Der Mechaniker macht gleich Feierabend und das ist ja in 2 Minuten nicht gemacht !"
"O.k. aber ich komme aus Lampertheim und war schon in Sandhofen."
"Bringen sie es am Montag morgen und bis Abends ist es fertig oder eben von Montag auf Dienstag"

Was glaubt der wieviel Zeit ich habe und wie oft ich nach Viernheim fahre wenn ich Montag abend in Sandhofen angeblich drauf warten kann !

Aber mit Erlebnissen vom BikeMaxx könnte ich hier schon Seiten füllen ! 
Der Kalker in Oggersheim ist noch ganz gut ! Abgesehen von den kleinen Läden, da haben wir ja auch noch ne gute Auswahl in der Umgebung. Die hab ich aber noch nicht alle getestet !


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2005)

Da ich z.Z. Motivation brauche um überhaupt auf´s Rad zu kommen, fahr ich auch an anderen Tagen gerne mit jemandem mit ! ! !

Egal wieviel km in welcher Zeit auch immer ! Diese Woche kann ich ab 18:00 - 18:15 Uhr bis es dunkel wird.

Montag mach ich noch nen Versuch mein Hinterrad zentrieren zu lassen, im schimsten Fall kann ich das dann am Dienstag nach der Arbeit abholen.


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2005)

Und wie schaut´s morgen Donnerstag den 11.08.05 18:15 Uhr aus ?

Fährt wer mit mir ?

Wohin und wie lange machen wir dann noch aus, ich bin flexibel und muss keine hm machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (11. August 2005)

Habe bis 2000h Zeit.

Meine Tel. per PM


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bis 2000h Zeit.
> 
> Meine Tel. per PM



Hallo !

Meine Handy Nr. hab ich Dir auch per PM geschickt !

Wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2005)

18:15 Goetheschule
18:30 Fährhaus am Altrhein


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2005)

Gestern zu dritt ca. 44 km bei 0 hm geradelt und gequatscht   kurz nach 20:00 Uhr waren wir zurück.   

Lampertheim-Bürstadt-Lorch-Einhausen-Biblis-Bürstadt-Lampertheim, aus Rad und Waldwegen.   

War ganz Lustig und Inetressant, können wir jederzeit gerne wiederholen !   

Samstag fahren ? Ja nur was und wann ?   

Sonntag mach ich ne grossse Runde im vorderen Odenwald ca. 60-70km und grob geschätzte 700-800hm. Irgendwo zwischen Melibocus und Heidelberg denk ich mal.  

Wer Interresse hat mitzufahren, kann sich hier oder per PM melden


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2005)

Samstag 13.08.05 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Fährhaus am Biedensand

Tour: Sandhofen-Karlstern-Viernheim-Weinheim-Windeg-Wachenburg-und zurück 

Tempo angepasst an den langsamsten, wer die Wachenburg nicht schaffen sollte kann bei der Windeg warten


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

Samstag leider nur zu zweit ! War aber ne schöne Tour wie beschrieben.

Tom hat seine aller ersten hm gefahren und packte die Wachenburg ohne Pause !   

Sonntag viel buchstäblich ins Wasser !

Wie es diese Woche zeitlich bei mir aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen  

PS: kommenden Samstag den 20. August fahr ich die Katzenbuckel-Tour mit ! Die Beschreibung gibts hier im Odenwald Forum !


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2005)

Wie schaut´s Freitag 17:15 Fährhaus Biedensand

30km, 0hm, Sandhofen-Frankenthal-Worms-Lampertheim ? 

Nur lockeres fahren ! Da ich Samstag ja auf den Katzenbuckel will und heute von Groß-Gerau nach Lampertheim strampeln werde


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2005)

Bis auf weiteres kann ich keine Touren mehr fahren !   

Mir ist eben der Rahmen gebrochen !   

Ich sag es ja nie wieder ein Hai-Bike !


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2005)

Sonntag den 21.08.05 ???

Hat wer lust ? Ich hab noch das Testrad, das muss bewegt werden bzw getestet


----------



## Dschens (20. August 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag den 21.08.05 ???
> 
> Hat wer lust ?



Mach nen Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

mmh ich weis net wie anstrengend die heutige tour wird !

mein Vorschlag wäre:

Weinheim und dann Richtung Heppenheim/Bensheim auf dem Höhen Wanderweg entlang über den 4 Ritterblick/Wazenhof zur Juhöhe 

So irgendwas hat ! Was praktisch für mich wäre weil die Strecke kenn ich und da könnte ich das Testrad mit meinem alten vergleichen


----------



## Haiflyer (20. August 2005)

so bald gehts los in richtung katzenbuckel. kommt drauf an wie hart des heute wird und wann ich heut nacht ins bett komm. muss ja noch auf nen geburtstag. dann wär ich morgen am start. juhöhe etc kenn ich ned daher wärs interessant.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Dschens (20. August 2005)

Micro und meine Wenigkeit haben einen Ausgangspunkt für die morgige Tour vereinbart. Wer eine andere Zeit wünscht bzw. unterwegs hinzustossen will, sollte dies hier im Thread kund tun.

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr an der Bahnunterführung zum Karlstern in MA-Schönau 
(für die Unkundigen, die Unterführung ist bei der Kreuzung Sonderburger Str./Lilienthalstr.)


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2005)

Sorry !   

Tut mir echt leid und ist auch nicht meine Art aber ich werd morgen nicht mit fahren !   

Die Tour heute, so klasse wie sie auch war, hat mich echt mehr Kraft gekostet als ich habe !    Als Ausrede benutze ich das ungewohne Rad und im besonderen die Reifen   ! Dazu kommt noch ein Problem mit der Schaltung.  

Sobald ich dann ein neues Rad habe bin ich garantiert wieder dabei !


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2005)

Zwischenbericht !   

Hoffe am Freitag/Samstag mein neues Rad zu bekommen !    Und dann können wir wieder alle zusammen fahren !!!


----------



## Micro767 (27. August 2005)

So ich bin wieder im Rennen !   

Wann diese Woche ?   

Von Mo-Do kann ich ab 18:00 Uhr an einem Treffpunkt rund um Lampertheim sein ! Fr. um 17:00 Uhr !  

Wer hat Touren Vorschläg ? Touren Ideen ? Touren Wünsche ?  

Dieses und das nächste Wochenende hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr !

Ob mit oder ohne Höhenmeter ist mir wurscht ! Sollten min. 30km sein sonst lohnt es sich kaum, wie lange wir dafür brauchen ist mir auch wieder "fast" wurscht, hab halt kein Licht am Rad   

Ach, jetzt kann ich auch leichter das neue Rad ins Auto packen also auch ein Treffen weiter weg ist machbar


----------



## Dschens (1. September 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin wieder im Rennen !


Sehr schön.



> Wann diese Woche ?
> 
> Fr. um 17:00 Uhr !


Wenn es nicht zu kurzfristig ist, können wir uns um diese Zeit, oder ehern, an einem Treffpunkt in Lampertheim treffen. Ich bin an diesem Freitag früher verfügbar, so daß es vermutlich sinnvoll ist, ich komme nach Lampertheim und wir fahren von dort los.



> Wer hat Touren Vorschläg ? Touren Ideen ? Touren Wünsche ?
> 
> Ob mit oder ohne Höhenmeter ist mir wurscht ! Sollten min. 30km sein sonst lohnt es sich kaum, wie lange wir dafür brauchen ist mir auch wieder "fast" wurscht, hab halt kein Licht am Rad


Nen ordentliches Ausdauertraining mit ein paar Höhenmetern wäre okay.
Details können wir eventuell per PN oder am besten vor Ort klären. Sag einfach nen genauen Treffpunkt an.

Ciao, Dschens


----------



## Fatima (3. März 2006)

Hallo komm aus heppenheim und wollte fragen ob irgendwer weiß wo man hier gut Trail /Street/Dirt fahren kann.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. März 2006)

Bei uns auf der Bahn in Worms kann man dirt und nortshore fahren. Im momment isses aber eher schlecht. Für Info ins HD, MA, LU und PW Forum unter biken in Worms gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (4. März 2006)

hey Fatima

Wir sind aus Benshiem so ein paar Jungens.Buddeln gard selber,aber leider kein Dirt/Street.


----------



## bauser (19. März 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> hey Fatima
> 
> Wir sind aus Benshiem so ein paar Jungens.Buddeln gard selber,aber leider kein Dirt/Street.



wo in bensheim oder umgebung buddelt oder fahrt ihr denn ???? Natürlich nur wenn`s nicht zu geheim ist


----------



## Fatima (20. März 2006)

Hallo du PIMPERnelle ich weiß das irgendwo in Bensheim ein Secret Spot ist, ich habs von nem Frend ich wohn in Heppenheim und da is nicht so toll zu fahren  Aber in Worms is ne Strecke( dei is ein bissili zu heftig für* mich schon wieder * ) Kannste ma probieren zu finden  
MfG   das Fatimading mit Vogelgrippe


----------



## Rih (20. März 2006)

Moie

Jo wir buddeln grad fleißig in Bensheim,aber noch wird net verraten wo,nur so viel ,aufm Berg.Da unser letztes großes Projekt zerstört wurde,fangen wir neu an.

Übrigens Bauser dich hab ich shconmal gesehen ,da biste mit deinem Bullit rumgegurkt.Wenn du mal am Hemsberg unterwegs bist könnte man sich sehen.Jetzt verrate iche sja fast,wenn du an der Hütte in der Schotterkurve hochgucst müssteste ein Table sehen können.Dort ist es.Nur wer fährt und aus Versehen etwas beschädigt einfach wieder bitte flicken,wenns geht.

Worms ist sau cool,war letztens erst dort.


----------



## bauser (20. März 2006)

Na dann danke ich Dir mal für`s net verraten      !

Dann wird man sich ja bestimmt in naher Zukunftirgend wann und irgend wo   sehen hier in der Gegend !! ( wohn noch net so lange hier ,komm eigentlich aus Stuttgart )


----------



## Fatima (22. März 2006)

hallo ihr toura ich komme aus heppenheim und hasse touren sorry wisst ihr wo man in der nähe was *anderes* fahren kann, wäre nett wenn ihr auch einem nicht toura antwortet (hab nichts gegen euch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatima (22. März 2006)

oh shit vergesst was ich geschrieben hab war eigentlich meiner meinung für son toura aus bürstadt gedacht


----------



## Fatima (22. März 2006)

Vergessts nochmal das war für micro767 gedacht, ich bin zu dumm der hat oben was geschrieben und  ........ach scheiß egal vergesst es


----------



## Gerald (22. März 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Moie
> 
> Jo wir buddeln grad fleißig in Bensheim,aber noch wird net verraten wo,nur so viel ,aufm Berg.Da unser letztes großes Projekt zerstört wurde,fangen wir neu an.
> 
> ...



Und das ganze passiert doch offentlich auf deinem eigenem Grundstück? Ich habe keine Lust, als nicht grabender Bergfahradfahrer permanent ins Zwielicht wg. Beschädigung fremden Eigentums, buddeln im Naturpark, ...... zu geraten. Also hoffe ich mal daß das mit dem dem Grundstückseigentümer + Förster ordentlich abgesprochen ist. Ich möchte noch gerne ein paar Jähren ohne Wegsperrungen und anderen Reglementierungen da radeln. Und illegale Grabaktionen sind der beste Vorwand dafür.

Gerald


----------



## bauser (22. März 2006)

Gerald schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ganze passiert doch offentlich auf deinem eigenem Grundstück? Ich habe keine Lust, als nicht grabender Bergfahradfahrer permanent ins Zwielicht wg. Beschädigung fremden Eigentums, buddeln im Naturpark, ...... zu geraten. Also hoffe ich mal daß das mit dem dem Grundstückseigentümer + Förster ordentlich abgesprochen ist. Ich möchte noch gerne ein paar Jähren ohne Wegsperrungen und anderen Reglementierungen da radeln. Und illegale Grabaktionen sind der beste Vorwand dafür.
> 
> Gerald




OH Geraldsche ,
du hast uns grad noch gefehlt ...........   nicht das ich  gegen euch klug*******nden CC Daddys was hätte , aber ...........!!!! laß doch einfach gut sein und fahr doch wo anders . Denk mal es gibt genug andere Huppel wo du deine kilometer schruppen kannst !! 

Wenn sich nämlich so Leute wie Du nicht ständig irgendwo und bei irgendwem beschweren würden u. aus allem gleich ein bundesweites Staatsanliegen  machen würden , täts nämlich keinen Menschen jucken wenn die Jungs sich irgend wo ne kleine strecke bauen !!!
Dir langt zum monotonen Kilometerschruppen halt jeder Feldweg , bei uns brauchts da scho a bissl mehr !!!


----------



## Rih (22. März 2006)

bauser schrieb:
			
		

> OH Geraldsche ,
> du hast uns grad noch gefehlt ...........   nicht das ich  gegen euch klug*******nden CC Daddys was hätte , aber ...........!!!! laß doch einfach gut sein und fahr doch wo anders . Denk mal es gibt genug andere Huppel wo du deine kilometer schruppen kannst !!
> 
> Wenn sich nämlich so Leute wie Du nicht ständig irgendwo und bei irgendwem beschweren würden u. aus allem gleich ein bundesweites Staatsanliegen  machen würden , täts nämlich keinen Menschen jucken wenn die Jungs sich irgend wo ne kleine strecke bauen !!!
> Dir langt zum monotonen Kilometerschruppen halt jeder Feldweg , bei uns brauchts da scho a bissl mehr !!!



Danke Bauser für deine völlig richtigen Worte.

Man brauch es ja auch net wirklich jedem auf den A... binden.Tschuldigung für die harten Worte.Auch die Bauern die uns bis jetzt auch gesehen haben,haben uns nicht blöd angemacht sondern uns eher zugeschaut. Wie der Bauser shcon sagte,wir brauchen schon manchmal mehr als nur ein feldweg,da muss dann halt schonmal ein Kikcer irgendwo hin und mal ein bisschen Gestrüpp weggemahct werden um einen Drop zu machen.Und jetzt von fahrverbot auf Weegen zu babbeln ist doch der größte Scheiß,denich gehört habe.An der ganzen Bergstrasse stehen solche Spots und nicht nur hier.Und die sind sogar erlaubt teilweise und ein Fahrverbot gibts da net.Und warum soll man uns "verrückten" Kiddies net mal unsern Spaß haben sollen,da wir ja nichts zerstören oder alles mit müll voll liegen lassen.Also keep cool und lass uns das selbst machen.Wahrschienlich denkt manhc einer von euch XC-typen immer noch das Downhill fahrn oder Dual oder was auch immer kein wirklicher sport ,denn manchmal strengt es ganz schön an,auch wenn ihr es net glaubt.

P.S.: Wer einen Fehler findet darf ihn behalten.

Sodele und nun Ride on


----------



## fire-flyer (22. März 2006)

überlegt vorallem mal was wir alles machen müssten um legal was zu bauen:
genehmigungen die wir meistens nicht bekommen auser wir sind mal ein verein wie bei uns .
sonst haben wir theoretisch null chance irgendiwe unsere"disziplin"auszuüben weil wir entweder ärger oder sonstwas bekommen.
ihr habt da schon leichteres spiel da ihr nichts bauen müsst und es tausende feldwege,waldwege etc gibt also lasst uns doch wenigstens das bisschen was wir haben


----------



## Gerald (23. März 2006)

Oh mann Leute, könnt ihr vielleicht aufhören, mich persönlich anzugreifen, Es geht nicht um mich sondern um euch.

Es kommt halt nicht gut, wenn man mitten im Naturpark Odenwald, wie sich jetzt zeigt, illegal rumbuddelt. Die Ecke um den Hemsberg ist noch zusätzlich Vogelresavat und der Verein der den Turm bewirtschaftet und Zell achten dort auf jeden Grashalm und jedes Vogelnest.

Und dein erwähnter Bauer sitzt dann Abends in der Kneipe bei einem Gläschen Stemmler mit seinem Freund dem Stadtrat und dem 2. Vorsitzenden vom Wanderverein und erzählt denen brühwarm daß da oben wieder so ein paar Jungs ...... (den Rest könnt ihr euch denken). Ruckzuck wird dann im Stadtparlament wieder über die bösen Radler (im allgemeinen und nicht über die Herren Feuer-Prospekt; ein "flyer" ist doch ein Prospekt?, Bauser und wie sie alle noch so heissen mögen) diskutiert und es fällt dann immer sehr schnell das Unwort: Wegsperrungen. Fragt mal den Franz Apfel von den Grünen.

Mit dem Stichwort Vereinsgündung seit ihr aber schon auf dem Richtigen Weg. Da werde ich dann auch Mitglied, Ehrenmitglied natürlich.

Also bevor ihr wieder so nichtssagend postet geht mal in euch und versucht mit konstruktiven Vorschlägen aus der Situation rauszukommen.

Gerald    Ehrenmitglied im 1. Bensemer Hüpfradverein (boah cool hey Aldda)


----------



## Rih (23. März 2006)

Moinsen erstmal,

Erstmal würde ich gerne wissen,wo wurdest du bitte persönlich angegriffen?Ich hab es mir nochmal durchgelesen und habe eigentlich nirgendwo entdeckt wo du persönlich angegriffen wurdest,wenn dies jedoch der Falls ein sollte bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

Dann desweiteren,achten wir auch sher darauf,das wir nichts kaputt machen ,die Tiere in Ruhe lassen usw. Denn Schilder können wir auch lesen und Verständnis haben wir auch dafür.
Zum Gelände: Es waren auch shcon welche bei der Stadt und haben gefragt ob man für "Hüpfradler" wie du uns so schön bezeichnest nicht ein Platz zum Ausüben dieses Sports da sei.Auch die von dir angesprochenen Leute die des dort bewirtschaften ,haben uns schon gesehen und und s auch freundlich aufgefordert ein Kikcer den wir auf einen Weg gemahct haben wiedre wegzuräumen.Und du glaubst es kaum,wir haben es getan  . 
Und mit deinen angesprochenen Wegsperrungen,natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn dies passieren sollte,aber dann wirds von den einen wiedre auf und "Hüpfradler" geschoben.Dabei achten wir sehr auf die Sauberkeit des spots,da wir kein Ärger wollen und du ja auch net.Aber schau doch auch mal auf andere Trails,da liegen zersplitterte Glasflaschen und anderer Müll,dann warn wir es natürlich,werd enna uch sonst.Auch ihr XC-ler hinterlasst Müll und auch sowas könnte zu sogenannten Wegsperrungen führen.

Mit Vereinsgründung haste wohl was falsch verstanden,in Worms gibt es einen Verein,jedoch ist bei uns noch keiner in Planung.Schade eigentlich.

So und nun lass uns den Spaß auf unserer kleinen Strecke und wir lassen dir den Spaß auf deinen Trails oderw a suach immer du fährst.

und nun Ride On


P.S.: Dein letzten Satz hätteste dir auch sparen können ,Alda rolleyes: )


----------

